# Two new girls!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

On the 6th, DMG (the Danish mouse and gerbil club) had our first show of the year, and I brought home two new mice. 

MMD Blue Dahlia









LUX Theia


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats on your new girls!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice looking girls! Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

